# My Posts don't show up under view posts/your posts (bug with these forums)



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I tried searching for my thread I had posted on this couldn't find it. This showed up automatically (auto-fill in- so that's probably what it was called)

I guess I'll have to bookmark this post, so I can see it again. It won't show in the list when when click view posts/my posts, or when I do an advanced search, and search for my name of what I've posted. Here's the last thread/post I posted before this one.



And here's what clicking on view post/my posts shows me


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

it seems to be something in the forum software, click on 'UserCP' right above the post reply button at top of your post, then scroll down and select 'list subscriptions'


----------



## Tech Admin (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey,

I took a look at your latest posts and I was able to see it listed there. Is that post still not showing up for you?









~Sheena


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

pretty sure he's having the same issue we discussed over here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f338/view-posts-1153865.html

For some people it seems to keep current, for others it seems to just pick a certain number of posts (250 or 500) starting at a random point.
Checking mine any way other than 'subscriptions' still shows 04-02-2016 as my latest post.
Pc's latest is 11-21-2015, and yours is 11-02-2015.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Tech Admin said:


> Hey,
> 
> I took a look at your latest posts and I was able to see it listed there. Is that post still not showing up for you?
> 
> ...


No, it isn't.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

kendallt said:


> it seems to be something in the forum software, click on 'UserCP' right above the post reply button at top of your post, then scroll down and select 'list subscriptions'


It only shows me three threads in that case. Subscribed threads doesn't mean (if you thought so) all threads you've posted/posted in, you have to hit a button, I believe.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

PC person said:


> Subscribed threads doesn't mean (if you thought so) all threads you've posted/posted in, you have to hit a button, I believe.


Thats right, if it was never changed, by default, you would be subscribed to every thread you posted in. I think the button you speak of is subscription to individual threads which is in Thread Tools at the top of every page.

The global setting is in UCP > Settings and Options > Edit Options > (on the right side) Messaging & Notification > Default Thread Subscription Mode:

There you can set it to, Instant Email Notification (among others) and then save settings.

Now all threads that you post in will automatically subscribe you to that thread.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

No, for me it doesn't show all posts either.

Not sure if there's a setting in CP to auto subscribe or not, but for me it shows the most recent 500 threads I've responded to. 
The 'my posts' function seems to be a setting, other boards I'm on using the same forum software don't behave the same Some limit how far back can view, others go to join date.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

kendallt said:


> No, for me it doesn't show all posts either.
> 
> Not sure if there's a setting in CP to auto subscribe or not, but for me it shows the most recent 500 threads I've responded to.
> The 'my posts' function seems to be a setting, other boards I'm on using the same forum software don't behave the same Some limit how far back can view, others go to join date.


In your UserCP, View all subscribed threads. Everything will be there.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

kendallt said:


> Not sure if there's a setting in CP to auto subscribe or not


Did we cross post? :smile:



Deejay100six said:


> Thats right, if it was never changed, by default, you would be subscribed to every thread you posted in. I think the button you speak of is subscription to individual threads which is in Thread Tools at the top of every page.
> 
> The global setting is in UCP > Settings and Options > Edit Options > (on the right side) Messaging & Notification > Default Thread Subscription Mode:
> 
> ...


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Deejay100six said:


> Did we cross post? :smile:


 Must have!
And I always thought I was the fastest 2 finger typist east of the big muddy


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

2 fingers? You're an advanced typist, then? :lol:


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is there no newer posts since 05-13-2016 ?
That is what I see from my posts.

.
I have posted many newer posts since that that date. 
How come none of them shows up since that date ?

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Where are you looking? I see them all in your Profile.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I see his last post as 5-13-2016 as well....

It's no real problem if you have notifications turned on because you can see your most recent posts in user CP, view subscriptions, but 'My Posts' or checking other people's posts doesn't seem to work for the users (as opposed to mods and admin, where it seems to work correctly)

Edit: Can see most recent, but still not all using 'view subscriptions'


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Deejay100six said:


> Thats right, if it was never changed, by default, you would be subscribed to every thread you posted in. I think the button you speak of is subscription to individual threads which is in Thread Tools at the top of every page.
> 
> The global setting is in UCP > Settings and Options > Edit Options > (on the right side) Messaging & Notification > Default Thread Subscription Mode:
> 
> ...


Ok, that will work, I suppose as a temporary solution. Still would like to know why it doesn't show all my threads I've posted in (subscribed or not) under view posts- view your posts.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like there still is no solution, other than setting an email alert to responses or new threads, or subscribing to all threads. That latter of which will only show you future threads you post it/start. The former- well, I'd really prefer not to have every response sent as an email reply. I really prefer the "view your posts myself". This didn't start happening until November of last year, as my last post is about my phone.

It's been mentioned that this doesn't happen for mods and admins, but I can assure you it is happening to me and other people (maybe one of them will let you use their account and/or make a video- as screenshots are different for each)


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Heck, use my account if you want!

Sounds picayune to be concerned with it, but for some people it is an integral part of their browsing habits.


----------

